# Microsoft Works



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

Its time for an oxymoron thread!
This'll be *awfully good*!

ps. nice idea nick


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 21, 2003)

thanks 

head butt


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

I said this to you, but HOt Chili.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 21, 2003)

same difference


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

Old News


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

Jumbo Shrimp


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 21, 2003)

smart androo, just kidding 

umm...

Air Field


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 22, 2003)

Windows XP(erience)...

To more problems that is


----------



## adambyte (Sep 22, 2003)

Military intelligence


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

If pro is the opposite of con, is progress the opposite of Congress?

Um... hmm...

Ack!  I can't think of anything?


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay, I got one, my company: Funworks (fun work).


----------



## Cat (Sep 22, 2003)

Blacklight


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 22, 2003)

Fatboy Slim


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2003)

Resident Alien. Well, not an oxymoron but it's not fun to be one.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Sep 22, 2003)

Not an oxymoron....but why is it called an asteriod when it's in the hemisphere, and a hemmorhoid when it's in your butt?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 22, 2003)

Because they aren't the same things!
BOB - it's the same spelled forward and backwards.

Top 20 oxymoron's from http://www.oxymoronlist.com:
20.                          Government Organization
                         19. Alone Together
                         18. Personal Computer 
                         17. Silent Scream
                         16. Living Dead
                         15. Same Difference
                         14. Taped Live
                         13. Plastic Glasses
                         12. Tight Slacks
                         11. Peace Force                               
10. Pretty Ugly
                         9. Head Butt
                         8. Working Vacation
                         7. Tax Return
                         6. Virtual Reality
                         5. Dodge Ram
                         4. Work Party
                         3. Jumbo Shrimp
                         2. Healthy Tan
                         1. Microsoft Works

haha those guys do know what they are talking about!


----------



## Androo (Sep 22, 2003)

wow jumbo shrimp was on there? lol that's a popular one, my brother told me it.....
well Mr K, i think you just ruined christmas. This thread will probably be dead now


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 22, 2003)

nice going K,


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Its time for an oxymoron thread!
> This'll be *awfully good*!
> 
> ps. nice idea nick *


Wow, so nice of you to steal what was in my signature for the longest time.  

Dodge Ram

EDIT:  Oh, darn it.  Thanks for posting that list; you ruined it.


----------



## Androo (Sep 23, 2003)

Old News (was that said?)

and what is in your signature?
awfully good? didnt steal it, i never even read your signature. Stop blaming me for your signatures! AHHHH!


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, I think you said it...

What about dwarf star?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *didnt steal it, i never even read your signature. Stop blaming me for your signatures! AHHHH! *


You stole "Microsoft Works" and put it as the title!


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh who cares, it's not like you own the copywright to it or something. 

Lessee... too much money!


----------



## Cat (Sep 26, 2003)

Safe investments


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Trusted Computing!!! Hehe


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Not an oxymoron, but I found this picture interesting:


----------

